
A robot rises over Tokyo - IsaacSchlueter
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2009/07/09/a-robot-rise/
======
Bjoern
Sure, it's cool and all but a moving head and blinking lights don't really
make it a robot. I mean if you like Gundam sure but this is probaly much more
interesting:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpO57NltoAI>

